# Molokai knives - Black buckeye burl



## Molokai (May 10, 2014)

.... and here is latest, no. 20, Steel ATS 34, 58-59 hrc (ht done by @Strider ), stabilized buckeye burl, all black. I like this wood. Glossy tru oil finish. Lots of pics, enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 20 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 10, 2014)

EACH one gets better- NICE knife!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 10, 2014)

I'm in love!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 10, 2014)

Awesome !!!! That buckeye looks great with that blade !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (May 10, 2014)

... and i forgot to mention, this is the handle from the classroom thread 
http://woodbarter.com/threads/how-i-make-and-finish-my-knife-handles.14562/


----------



## SENC (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful, Tom. I love that one? Gonna have to get one of yours one of these days!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (May 10, 2014)

Really cool knife tom!... I love that filework pattern.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 10, 2014)

Well done Tom. I really like the Tru oil finish. Its like a shiny bauble just waiting to be held. Thanks for the tutorial. It was very helpful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (May 10, 2014)

Whoa! Superb my friend

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 11, 2014)

Awesome knife Tom. Cant decide which I like better - the blade and design or the handle. I would say that would be the goal for any knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Reiddog1 (May 11, 2014)

Very beautiful Tom. Love the file work combined with the BEB. Every detail is just done so very well. I'm inspired by your work sir!

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RayBell (May 11, 2014)

Everything about this knife is superb. Excellent job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (May 11, 2014)

I finished the sheath today

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 11, 2014)

Molokai said:


> I finished the sheath today
> 
> View attachment 50858
> View attachment 50859



Awesome !!! Now need pics w knife in the sheath lol . Was this buckeye w the Blue cast Claro or did it come from elsewhere ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 11, 2014)

I really like the two tone effect. That will just make it go with that Buckeye burl all the more. I agree with Tom - we need a pic of them together. I also think you should post those pics at the end of your tutorial too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (May 11, 2014)

I agree with you, but i was too tired to take the photos. It took me 4-5 hours to finish it. Just glad its done.


----------



## Molokai (May 12, 2014)

as requested, here is the sheath and the knife together.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 12, 2014)

Well the quality of the sheath matches the quality of the knife. Well done Sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 12, 2014)

Tom, Your work is first class, from hand sanded blade to handle finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 13, 2014)

Great match !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider (May 15, 2014)

Way to go Molokai! Amazing finish and such a unique wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 15, 2014)

Another great job from you. Out of sight pieces man.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (May 22, 2014)

For the lack of better words, sick would be the most appropriate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

